# SGM Parker teaches knife combatives



## Carol (Nov 6, 2007)

A young SGM Parker teaches knife combatives. His speed with the blade is astounding.  This was stunning to watch.

[yt]__HpL6YjyUg[/yt]


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 6, 2007)

I saw that earlier today!  That is Ed Parker *FAST!*


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 7, 2007)

The "Old Man" definitely doesn't move like one!


----------



## MattJ (Nov 8, 2007)

Good find, Carol. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doc (Nov 8, 2007)

"Young" Ed Parker? Actually that was near mid-eighties era after the Infinite Insight Series has been published when parker was deciding whether to release knife info. After consultation with many professionals, he ultimately chose not to. Book ideas that crashed included;  "Speak With A Club," Speak With A Knife," and even "Speak With A Handgun."


----------



## tellner (Nov 8, 2007)

The only thing that worries me is the speed that you need to make those techniques work. They're great, but if you don't have neurological response like, well, Ed Parker it's going to be more difficult to pull them off.


----------



## Doc (Nov 8, 2007)

Watch the tape and listen. Everytime he moves you can here him P.A.M.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 8, 2007)

The first move makes me think of DARTING MACE.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Nov 8, 2007)

So very awesome :asian: Good find Carol


----------



## Carol (Nov 9, 2007)

Doc said:


> "Young" Ed Parker? Actually that was near mid-eighties era after the Infinite Insight Series has been published when parker was deciding whether to release knife info. After consultation with many professionals, he ultimately chose not to. Book ideas that crashed included;  "Speak With A Club," Speak With A Knife," and even "Speak With A Handgun."



Wel...SGM Parker will always be the "old man"   but, that was 80s?   Wow. I didn't realize that was that far in to his career.


----------



## Kraiguar (Nov 18, 2007)

_What a truly amazing and beautiful man on all levels. Because of his great spirit, mind and body of work so many are striving for perfection by researching diligently. This I know would have pleased SGM Parker so very much. ~Peace and Blessings~_


----------

